# Why the wiggle?



## -MK- (Jul 8, 2009)

Since my Chinese nymphs have become L3s, they do this funny wiggle dance whenever they catch prey. It looks like they're happy to have caught something to eat, but is there a more scientific explanation?

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to post this, but it is about feeding.


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 8, 2009)

My understanding is that they wiggle about to mimic sticks or leafs. If a predator sees it catching a fly or something, it's gonna be a little suspicious, so the mantid sways about to make itself look more like vegetation, thus evading capture.

I also think they pleased with themselves


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't know for sure why they do it... but I love it! :lol: I do tend to view it as a reaction of excitement.


----------



## superfreak (Jul 8, 2009)

its like theyre wagging their tails!


----------



## gadunka888 (Jul 8, 2009)

i read that mantises do not have 3D vision unless they move thier heads back and forth. They need to judge vision when they hunt.


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 8, 2009)

Has anyone found themselves wiggling simultaneously with their mantid when they catch their prey?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 8, 2009)

haha, yes I wiggle me butt in tune! I view it like a dog wags its tail when happy, and sway like the wind before they catch it, after catching it, the wag is happy with theirselves


----------



## revmdn (Jul 8, 2009)

I do the food dance when I'm eating something I like. I don't even realize I'm doing it. The kid always makes fun of me.


----------



## agent A (Jul 8, 2009)

They aren't wiggling, the prey is struggling and the mantis has to tear into vital organs to kill its prey.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 8, 2009)

agent A said:


> They aren't wiggling, the prey is struggling and the mantis has to tear into vital organs to kill its prey.


Are you sure? A lot of my mantids wiggle when eating not sure why, but I know it doesn't help them to tear into the prey.

Its not eating, but they still wiggle just as much when they eat:

(mainly at 1:30+)


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 8, 2009)

agent A said:


> They aren't wiggling, the prey is struggling and the mantis has to tear into vital organs to kill its prey.


Yes they do wiggle. I don't know why exactly, but it has nothing to do with "tearing into vital organs to kill its prey." You needn't be so preoccupied with gruesome thoughts. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## agent A (Jul 8, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Yes they do wiggle. I don't know why exactly, but it has nothing to do with "tearing into vital organs to kill its prey." You needn't be so preoccupied with gruesome thoughts. &lt;_&lt;


My mantids kill their prey like that. They go for the heart or brain.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 8, 2009)

agent A said:


> My mantids kill their prey like that. They go for the heart or brain.


lol no jackon is write, they dont have depth perseption, so they have to sway to judge how far things are, and they dont go for the brain or heart you ninny lol they go the neck or spinal cord to paralayz there prey. you have not been doing this as long as you say have you


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 8, 2009)

Silly peeps, it's just the mantie Happy Dance!


----------



## -MK- (Jul 9, 2009)

And when I see a few of them doing it all at once, it reminds me of this! :lol: 

http://s912.photobucket.com/albums/ac323/M...rent=Priest.flv


----------



## charleyandbecky (Jul 12, 2009)

I love the happy mantis food dance!

I have heard that about swaying to mimic sticks and leaves, but I like to think of it as pure excitement over the food. One of ours is a particularly good dancer.  

Rebecca


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 12, 2009)

ghost mantids are defently the most talented dancers.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 12, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> ghost mantids are defently the most talented dancers.


Wait until your _P. chlorophaea_ start dancing.... oh, and the shaking!!!



LOL!!!! You will crack up!


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 12, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Wait until your _P. chlorophaea_ start dancing.... oh, and the shaking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! You will crack up!


haha they're so cute  

when will they have their first shed?

(sorry if ive gone off the topic, delete my post if you like)


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 12, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> haha they're so cute  when will they have their first shed?
> 
> (sorry if ive gone off the topic, delete my post if you like)


1 week or so.... when it's time,


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 12, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> 1 week or so.... when it's time,


2 days to go  

i just got a really good picture of one. ill upload it in a few mins.


----------



## bassist (Jul 12, 2009)

As said by Darth they 'wiggle' to see.


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 12, 2009)

bassist said:


> As said by Darth they 'wiggle' to see.


We're talking about post-catching prey. It's a lil' bit of mimicry &amp; a lil' bit of happy


----------



## bassist (Jul 12, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> We're talking about post-catching prey. It's a lil' bit of mimicry &amp; a lil' bit of happy


I know but even then while eating they can't let their guard down (especially then LO) the movement allows them to mimic a stick/leaf whatever while allowing them to see how far things are away from them.


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 12, 2009)

bassist said:


> I know but even then while eating they can't let their guard down (especially then LO) the movement allows them to mimic a stick/leaf whatever while allowing them to see how far things are away from them.


I concur. However, and I say this hesitantly because my memory doesn't span long enough, I don't think their head &amp; their arms sway in different patterns when they have caught their prey. I think they sway synchronistically, which would suggest the prey is already close enough for them to judge distance without the head tilts &amp; they're just swaying for the alleged reasons above. But, like I said, I might be wrong.


----------



## superfreak (Jul 13, 2009)

i think bassist means theyre judging distance of potential predators, not the already caught prey. it is possible that, as the capture of prey includes a fair bit of movement (mostly from the struggling victim  ), it might be advantageous for mantids to have an increased awareness of their surroundings post prey capture - for what other time is a mantis most visible?!


----------



## agent A (Jul 13, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> you have not been doing this as long as you say have you


oh can you prove that? I started in 2006, and that's final!


----------



## -MK- (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh, come on - I thought we'd buried the hatchet on this conflict. :huh:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2009)

agent A said:


> My mantids kill their prey like that. They go for the heart or brain.


they just go for the first part that comes to the mouth, it could be a head, neck, belly or butt.

atleast mine do.


----------



## bassist (Jul 13, 2009)

idol0mantis said:


> they just go for the first part that comes to the mouth, it could be a head, neck, belly or butt.atleast mine do.


Yes they go after any part that's closest I've had an _Acromantis formosana_ adult female eat a wasp face first the only form of 'disabling prey' besides the raptoral arms I have witnessed is the devouring of legs on spiders most likely because the legs where closest to the mantis' jaws.


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 13, 2009)

superfreak said:


> i think bassist means theyre judging distance of potential predators, not the already caught prey. it is possible that, as the capture of prey includes a fair bit of movement (mostly from the struggling victim  ), it might be advantageous for mantids to have an increased awareness of their surroundings post prey capture - for what other time is a mantis most visible?!


And they're we have it: resolution. Thanks Olga  How was drinks?  



idol0mantis said:


> they just go for the first part that comes to the mouth, it could be a head, neck, belly or butt.atleast mine do.


It happens with mine as well. And I'm on the other side of the globe from you


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2009)

there we go, mantids don't go to the neck or head, lions do.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 13, 2009)

So do human females.....
















no, I am not having a bad day, why u ask


----------



## ismart (Jul 13, 2009)

idol0mantis said:


> they just go for the first part that comes to the mouth, it could be a head, neck, belly or butt.atleast mine do.


+1

Some people like to believe mantids will emoblize there prey before consuming it. This is not true.


----------



## superfreak (Jul 14, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> And they're we have it: resolution. Thanks Olga  How was drinks?


haha, im surprised that my comments were even vaguely intelligent at that point


----------



## agent A (Jul 14, 2009)

well my mantids are wierd.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 14, 2009)

agent A said:


> well my mantids are wierd.


No, you just saw it going for the neck or head all the time because that were the closest parts to the mouth.


----------



## agent A (Jul 14, 2009)

idol0mantis said:


> No, you just saw it going for the neck or head all the time because that were the closest parts to the mouth.


or that is a possibility too.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 14, 2009)

agent A said:


> or that is a possibility too.


that isn't a possibility that is what happened.


----------



## agent A (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah.


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 15, 2009)

Observation: my mantid caught a cricket 3/4 its size by the bum &amp; started eating its bum. The cricket curled around to take a bite out of my mantid. Mantid adjusted grip to clasped down on head &amp; butt for safety reasons &amp; commenced eating thorax.


----------



## -MK- (Jul 15, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> Observation: my mantid caught a cricket 3/4 its size by the bum &amp; started eating its bum. The cricket curled around to take a bite out of my mantid. Mantid adjusted grip to clasped down on head &amp; butt for safety reasons &amp; commenced eating thorax.


Now that my Chinese mantids are L4s, they're finally big enough to take down earwigs, which are abundant and annoying where I live. Two of my biggest ones simultaneously attacked earwigs, which tried to fight back with their posterior pinchers. Both mantids seemed to recognize the possible danger, because one immediately started chewing on the pinchers when they looked like a threat, while the other pinned the earwig to the foam floor of the cup like in a wrestling move - holding it flat so it couldn't twist its butt into pinching range - and went for the thorax. I know they're just bugs, but don't they seem smart? B)


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 21, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Wait until your _P. chlorophaea_ start dancing.... oh, and the shaking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are HILARIOUS to watch! Especially when I take them out near windows; they look like they're having seizures in the breeze! XD


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 21, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> They are HILARIOUS to watch! Especially when I take them out near windows; they look like they're having seizures in the breeze! XD


I'm glad you're enjoying them. ^_^


----------

